# Hello from Hell (I mean Hell, Michigan)



## gag halfrunt

Yes, that's a real town, and that's where I live. 

I found the forum while doing a search for DSL channel mode switcher. Glad to see all the people here, and hope to learn a bit from the more knowledgeable forum members.

Thanks!


----------



## Adwex

Welcome to Marshall Land, c'mon in.


----------



## rockinr0ll

LOL. Nice town name... Do you have any information about it? It would be a funny read...


----------



## gag halfrunt

rockinr0ll said:


> LOL. Nice town name... Do you have any information about it? It would be a funny read...



As a matter of fact, I do 

Here's the short version. There's a link at the end of the article to see the longer story.


Enjoy!


----------



## D.Dailey

Yea...
I been to Hell and back!
And sometimes it really happens. 




I have to wonder,,, its 28 F here today with about 4 inches of fresh white stuff...
But is it really colder than Hell here today?? 


A place I like to visit in the summer,, but have no wish ,wonder ,or desire ,this time of year.. 








Good Luck..
And good to see ya..


----------



## MartyStrat54

When I lived in Misawa, Japan we used to get snow like that. It's incredible. You end up making tunnels with lights to get from the barracks to the chow hall. Crazy.

Anyway, welcome to our little HELL we call the Marshall Forum.


----------



## D.Dailey

MartyStrat54 said:


> When I lived in Misawa, Japan we used to get snow like that. It's incredible. You end up making tunnels with lights to get from the barracks to the chow hall. Crazy.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to our little HELL we call the Marshall Forum.



The winter of 78, I lived up a ways from here ,, right smack in the middle of 240 acres of asperagas and 260 acres of beans..
An excelent place to learn to shoot a rifle well..
I had one neibor in a mile..
But the 2 big storms we got back to back one week apart,, left me with no snow in my yard, it all blew away..
But I nearly drowned in a 25 foot drift, trying to get to the neibors to get milk, eggs, cigs, and beer.. 
I started keeping a half gallon or two on hand for researve..


----------



## rockinr0ll

gag halfrunt said:


> As a matter of fact, I do
> 
> Here's the short version. There's a link at the end of the article to see the longer story.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## gag halfrunt

Very nice "stories from hell" you guys have 

I look forward to learning more here.


----------



## rjohns1

You sir, can go straight to HELL! (Sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## solarburn

Welcome...Hell Child!!!!:Ohno:


----------

